# iPV mini



## Daniel (13/12/14)

*IPV Mini Specifications:

*

Loading resistance: 0.5ohm-3.0ohm.
Output Voltage range: 3.0V-8.0V
Output Power range: 5.0w-30w
Output current: Max 13A
Input current: 1.3A–13A
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
High input voltage warning
Output short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Mini USB charging Port
Removable 18650 battery
YIHIecigar SX130 chip
510 Threading
Efficiency: 92%
Screen Size: 0.96″ OLED


Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/ipv-mini-box-mod/#ixzz3LlN4lqpK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/14)

I like the way you think  http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ipv-35w-mini.6625/


----------



## ESH (14/12/14)

I like that very much.
Vendors, who's thinking of stocking this? You can put me up for one.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


>



Thanks Skipper - I always wait for you to post the slideshow. This guy is so good, and I do not have to watch the time consuming and sometimes annoying videos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (14/1/15)

pulled the trigger last night on that IPV Mini. Will serve as my portable regulated mod, probably running at 25-30W mostly....that has become my favourite range recently, and more or less the minimum wattage I vape at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

